
The Trouble with Silicon Valley - CaptainZapp
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/01/wheres-my-flying-car/603025/
======
brudgers
same story,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21818999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21818999)

